# TN ASA State Championship??? Where is held?



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

im pretty sure its at old hickory in nashville


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

Sparta


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Mountain valley archery in Sparta tennessee


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://uneeditarchery.com/

Here is a link to their shop site, you can call them for any information!!

It is a great place to shoot, lots of challenging lanes!!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

how do you find out the championship locations for other states?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

pseshooter300 said:


> how do you find out the championship locations for other states?


Alabama ASA Championship

Moulton AL. July 24th & 25th


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

pseshooter300 said:


> how do you find out the championship locations for other states?


Others can be found at asaarchery.com 

Go to qualifiers and check dates/locations


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

can you qualify for multiple state championships even if you dont live in that state? But you shoot the qualifier to get to the state championship.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

pseshooter300 said:


> can you qualify for multiple state championships even if you dont live in that state? But you shoot the qualifier to get to the state championship.


Two ways:
If you shoot a qualifier in any state...and qualify for that state championship ..

or
If you are a life time member


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Florida state championship


July 17 -18 Daytona Archers . Daytona Beach Fl


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

TN is going to be held in a valley with bangos being played for entertainment.

NC STATE CHAMPONSHIP
JULY 10-11
mONTGOMERY archers
Biscoe NC


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> TN is going to be held in a valley with bangos being played for entertainment.
> 
> NC STATE CHAMPONSHIP
> JULY 10-11
> ...


Easy there Mr. lol I dont know where i came up with old hickory whoops


----------

